# MEGA MOG BATTLE: TitBot vs MakinItHappen (CAST YOUR VOTES)



## Deleted member 6908 (Apr 1, 2021)

@Titbot













Vs



































































@MakinItHappen


----------



## Titbot (Apr 1, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> @Titbot
> 
> 
> View attachment 1069145
> ...



Fuck bro you are such a mogger


----------



## Warlow (Apr 1, 2021)

dude this is a pointless mog battle, come on now.


----------



## Titbot (Apr 1, 2021)

Warlow said:


> dude this is a pointless mog battle, come on now.


He wants to do it jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Apr 1, 2021)

Warlow said:


> dude this is a pointless mog battle, come on now.



You sure about that?


----------



## Haven (Apr 1, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> @Titbot
> 
> 
> View attachment 1069145
> ...



He mogs you to hell


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Apr 1, 2021)

Titbot said:


> He wants to do it jfl



You sure about that?


----------



## Haven (Apr 1, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> @Titbot
> 
> 
> View attachment 1069145
> ...



Chadlite vs htn


----------



## Haven (Apr 1, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> @Titbot
> 
> 
> View attachment 1069145
> ...



Dude you can maybe mog @sendmedickpic but you cant mog this guy


----------



## Haven (Apr 1, 2021)

PapiMew said:


> He’s sub-HTN


The titbot is chad-chadlite


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 1, 2021)

titbot looks like an aspie version of mirin2234


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Apr 1, 2021)

@Hopelessmofoker


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Apr 1, 2021)

Tagging the sistas.

*@Swolepenisman @Kingkellz @Dice🧸 @itis123 @justadude @ItisOver @xefo @spiderchad @JackSparrow @EdwardCullen @FastBananaCEO @karbo @Tony @celmane @Be_ConfidentBro @IncelWithNoLuck @Gargantuan @Lorsss @TraumatisedOgre @lutte @Slayer @FastBananaCEO @Boldandbeautiful @Dionysus @Idfkbruh @buckchadley31 @magnificentcel @Baldingman1998 @BIGDICCJIM @Proex @goron black @cathalo @OOGABOOGA @FastBananaCEO*


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 1, 2021)

Both have zero IRL appeal.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 1, 2021)

It’s honestly much closer than people think 
He’s leaner and probs better eye area after surgery 
But you’re 2 inches taller and have more hair


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Apr 1, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Both have zero IRL appeal.



Wrong lol. It's actually the opposite for me. If only your racist ass knew how many white bitches Ive squirted the slimy stuff in


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Apr 1, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> It’s honestly much closer than people think
> He’s leaner and probs better eye area after surgery
> But you’re 2 inches taller and have more hair



LOL you're funny. Respect the ill-informed opinion.

Find me one woman who thinks this guy is better looking

And all because I have fat

If I was lean like I was a few years ago, this would be a joke comparison

Irl I was chadpreet lite. Just never really care to convince peeps on here.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 1, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Wrong lol. It's actually the opposite for me. If only your racist ass knew how many white bitches Ive squirted the slimy stuff in


I’ve squirted the slimy stuff in your mom’s curry plate you racist.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Apr 1, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> I’ve squirted the slimy stuff in your mom’s curry plate you racist.



LMAO


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 1, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> LOL you're funny. Respect the ill-informed opinion.
> 
> Find me one woman who thinks this guy is better looking
> 
> ...


Yea I mean if you were leaner you would mog but rn with you bloated it’s a lot closer


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Titbot (Apr 1, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Yea I mean if you were leaner you would mog but rn with you bloated it’s a lot closer


It’s over


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Apr 1, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Yea I mean if you were leaner you would mog but rn with you bloated it’s a lot closer



I still mog him

Can you seriously sit there and say girls would even think about choosing him if they had a choice of going on a date with one and they had to pick?

Lol no offence dude, but you need to get out of this "muh hollow cheeks" psl trance

If I was lean my bones would be popping. You can see in the videos my jaw is still decent, despite being chubby

Btw I have lost a lot since these vids took place


----------



## lutte (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 1, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> I still mog him
> 
> Can you seriously sit there and say girls would even think about choosing him if they had a choice of going on a date with one and they had to pick?
> 
> ...


I have more irl appeal than people here, guys here say he mogs you but your hair hailos you a tonne


----------



## Titbot (Apr 1, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> I still mog him
> 
> Can you seriously sit there and say girls would even think about choosing him if they had a choice of going on a date with one and they had to pick?
> 
> ...


Fucking brutal your bug eyes are so aesthetic


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 1, 2021)

lutte said:


> View attachment 1069197


----------



## Titbot (Apr 1, 2021)

What’s your ES ratios?


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 1, 2021)

Titbot said:


> Fucking brutal your bug eyes are so aesthetic


He doesn’t really have bug eyes my guy


----------



## Titbot (Apr 1, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> He doesn’t really have bug eyes my guy


He has bug eyes to me. Deep set or nothing


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Apr 1, 2021)

Titbot said:


> Fucking brutal your bug eyes are so aesthetic



Lol at bug eyes when girls have been loving them up since I was a minor. You're clueless.

You have better eyes tho. Congrats to your surgeon not your mother for being hypergamous and fucking a better looking man and then using your father as the provider. 

Also answer this bhenchod's question as he is my nigga from Lookism.Net


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Apr 1, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> He doesn’t really have bug eyes my guy



Lol allow him. He's young and excited he got his eyes done. It's like a woman who's just had her nails done. She feels feminine.

My nigga feels like a BEAST.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Apr 1, 2021)

@SubhumanCurrycel


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 1, 2021)

Titbot said:


> He has bug eyes to me. Deep set or nothing


Dude this is PSL aspie coping
His ES ratio is a little close yes but his eye shape themselves are above average irl


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Apr 1, 2021)

PapiMew said:


> View attachment 1069151


who is that guy


----------



## Titbot (Apr 1, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Dude this is PSL aspie coping
> His ES ratio is a little close yes but his eye shape themselves are above average irl


Girls care about that shit it’s subconscious a foid will pick up on it.


----------



## lutte (Apr 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> View attachment 1069199


Fuck that almost looks like me


----------



## Titbot (Apr 1, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Lol at bug eyes when girls have been loving them up since I was a minor. You're clueless.
> 
> You have better eyes tho. Congrats to your surgeon not your mother for being hypergamous and fucking a better looking man and then using your father as the provider.
> 
> ...


Grade 3 orbital decompress, orbitals box tripod osteo


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 1, 2021)

PapiMew said:


> The eye orbits are the cavity in which the eye is situated in. The aperture width, the supraorbital rim height, and the area of the eye increase with age. Essentially, the eye orbits become larger and less youthful as one ages. Consequently, the eyes become less neotenous which implies that smaller more compact eyes orbits are ideal. The body also compensates for larger eye orbits by filling in the area with skin. For example, upper eyelid skin will fill in where bone is deficient and cause eyelid exposure which can give an individual the appearance of being tired or having protruding eyes. @MakinItHappen eyes are unideal from an evolutionary biology standpoint.
> 
> Take this however you want.


So the orbital rims decay as age and therefore more compact eyes are a sign of youth? 
damn that’s interesting


----------



## lutte (Apr 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> View attachment 1069199


----------



## mogstar (Apr 1, 2021)

Titbots eyes looks so uncanny Jesus


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 1, 2021)

lutte said:


> View attachment 1069212


----------



## recessed (Apr 1, 2021)

did titbot get beaten up? why is his undereye area so swollen and purple

getting beat up is beta trait so u mog


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Apr 1, 2021)

recessed said:


> did titbot got beaten up? why is his undereye area so swollen and purple
> 
> getting beat up is beta trait so u mog



Low IQ alert

EDIT: You were joking


----------



## Titbot (Apr 1, 2021)

recessed said:


> did titbot got beaten up? why is his undereye area so swollen and purple
> 
> getting beat up is beta trait so u mog


Yeah bruh


----------



## mogstar (Apr 1, 2021)

Wow @MakinItHappen actually has some good cheekbones I had never noticed it jfl


----------



## Blackgymmax (Apr 1, 2021)

recessed said:


> did titbot got beaten up? why is his undereye area so swollen and purple
> 
> getting beat up is beta trait so u mog


nigga hes healing


----------



## Titbot (Apr 1, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> nigga hes healing


I’m gonna rope tonight. I lost to a fat 40 year old curry janitor


----------



## recessed (Apr 1, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> nigga hes healing


yeah i mean thats what usually happens after u get beaten up


----------



## Titbot (Apr 1, 2021)

recessed said:


> yeah i mean thats what usually happens after u get beaten up


Recessed brain


----------



## recessed (Apr 1, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Low IQ alert
> 
> EDIT: You were joking


? what are u talking about


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 1, 2021)

lutte said:


> View attachment 1069212


----------



## mogstar (Apr 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> View attachment 1069222
> View attachment 1069223


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Apr 1, 2021)

PapiMew said:


> View attachment 1069151


Jfl @RichardSpencel what are you injecting


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 1, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> View attachment 1069227


Hi I’m from the Portugal I am the native Portuguese man


----------



## Introvertednarc (Apr 1, 2021)

Titbots eyes are so pretty now 😍


----------



## lutte (Apr 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> View attachment 1069222
> View attachment 1069223


----------



## StrangerDanger (Apr 1, 2021)

lutte said:


> View attachment 1069272


lol looks like rambocels mouth and nose


----------



## lutte (Apr 1, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> lol looks like rambocels mouth and nose


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 1, 2021)

lutte said:


> View attachment 1069272


----------



## lutte (Apr 1, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> lol looks like rambocels mouth and nose


----------



## StrangerDanger (Apr 1, 2021)

lutte said:


> View attachment 1069279





lutte said:


> View attachment 1069277


lol these morphs are actual improvements brutal


----------



## lutte (Apr 1, 2021)

lutte said:


> View attachment 1069277


@personalityinkwell @LondonVillie would you


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 1, 2021)

lutte said:


> @personalityinkwell @LondonVillie would you


I’m not a pedo


----------



## lutte (Apr 1, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m not a pedo


She just looks less developed


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 1, 2021)

lutte said:


> She just looks less developed


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Apr 1, 2021)

He won @Warlow 

It's official @Titbot is better looking than I am


----------



## Warlow (Apr 1, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> He won @Warlow
> 
> It's official @Titbot is better looking than I am


brutal, pct mogs ig


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 1, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Jfl @RichardSpencel what are you injecting


Melanotan,I stopped now and am incredibly pale,will start again in spring


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Apr 1, 2021)

RichardSpencel said:


> Melanotan,I stopped now and am incredibly pale,will start again in spring


Ah indeed, me too


----------



## Deleted member 8666 (Apr 1, 2021)

Titbot voted for you, and you're still losing. But seriously, I think you mog this one due to higher smv.


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## NarcyChadlite (Apr 1, 2021)

@loox gtfih. Pack your bags bud.. titbot got that eye surgery now he mogs you to death!!! How will you cope????


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Apr 1, 2021)

PapiMew said:


> View attachment 1069151


@RichardSpencel ur a legend.


----------



## ascentium (Apr 1, 2021)

PapiMew said:


> View attachment 1069151



@RichardSpencel is this boyo? I wish we could be friends.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Apr 1, 2021)

lutte said:


> Fuck that almost looks like me
> 
> View attachment 1069204


looks like michael cera


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 2, 2021)

NarcyChadlite said:


> @loox gtfih. Pack your bags bud.. titbot got that eye surgery now he mogs you to death!!! How will you cope????


Has anyone heard from him?
I'm really worried,he hasn't spammed his Dorito body all day

I contacted his mother who said the last time she seen him he was in his room,curled up in the fetal position mumbling to himself "I've been Mogged...I've been mogged...I've been mogged..."


----------



## justadude (Apr 2, 2021)

titbot looks like an abused dog


----------



## lutte (Apr 2, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> looks like michael cera


I look a lot like @qwertyqazqwerty


----------



## ssjchad (Apr 2, 2021)

This is like trying to figure out which dog turd stinks less


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Apr 2, 2021)

ascentium said:


> @RichardSpencel is this boyo? I wish we could be friends.



Cool motherfucker to be honest.

Like an abused dog version of zyzz


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (Apr 2, 2021)

lutte said:


> View attachment 1069279


@IPray2JordanBarrett


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 2, 2021)

Titbot looks uncanny with his eyes, his eyes seem too far apart for his face, like he has very narrow features and the eyes are too far apart, it's killing his harmony imo


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Apr 2, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Titbot looks uncanny with his eyes, his eyes seem too far apart for his face, like he has very narrow features and the eyes are too far apart, it's killing his harmony imo



Apparently better looking than me tho dude. While I sit at 18 lays he sits at a grand whopping 0.

Funny that.


----------



## mogstar (Apr 2, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Apparently better looking than me tho dude. While I sit at 18 lays he sits at a grand whopping 0.
> 
> Funny that.


Will u ever want to find a wife/gf and settle down ? Genuine question


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Apr 2, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Will u ever want to find a wife/gf and settle down ? Genuine question



Nevermind about me. Focus on yourself. Serious talk. Feels as though you are trying to be normal.


----------



## mogstar (Apr 2, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Nevermind about me. Focus on yourself. Serious talk. Feels as though you are trying to be normal.


Nah it’s well and truly over for me, was just asking a genuine question


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 2, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Nah it’s well and truly over for me, was just asking a genuine question


Aren't you like 6'3 ur living life on easy mode at that height


----------



## mogstar (Apr 2, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Aren't you like 6'3 ur living life on easy mode at that height


6’4 but below average face sadly


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 2, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Apparently better looking than me tho dude. While I sit at 18 lays he sits at a grand whopping 0.
> 
> Funny that.


He looks better in his profile picture than the photo you posted his ipd looks fine prob just lens distortion in your photos


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 2, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> 6’4 but below average face sadly


How high are your standards


----------



## mogstar (Apr 2, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> How high are your standards


Id Fuck anything above 2.5/10


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 2, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Id Fuck anything above 2.5/10


As someone who's 5'7 I always see tall guys who look below average slaying above average beckie's and Stacies

Idk how you're struggling if your standards are that low, I'd die to be your height, being short you always see the tall dudes slaying and you get mogged

Legit ropefuel


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Apr 2, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> He looks better in his profile picture than the photo you posted his ipd looks fine prob just lens distortion in your photos



I honestly find it laughable that you find him better looking and I actually think this one is far worse than the BeetleKing one.

Irl I was known as the pretty boy back in the end. Cringe to see this happen coz of some distortion and bloat.


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 2, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> I honestly find it laughable that you find him better looking and I actually think this one is far worse than the BeetleKing one.
> 
> Irl I was known as the pretty boy back in the end. Cringe to see this happen coz of some distortion and bloat.


Arent you supposed to be lean by now??? It's been a long time since those photos in March, and you do have some home gym equipment from what I remember 

Also I don't think the photo that you posted of him is an accurate photo of what he looks like, there's too much lens distortion and it's making him look like a dolphin,

He looks much better in his profile pic


----------



## mogstar (Apr 2, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> As someone who's 5'7 I always see tall guys who look below average slaying above average beckie's and Stacies
> 
> Idk how you're struggling if your standards are that low, I'd die to be your height, being short you always see the tall dudes slaying and you get mogged
> 
> Legit ropefuel


Height is overrated IMO, do u really see tall ugly guys slaying ?


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 2, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Height is overrated IMO, do u really see tall ugly guys slaying ?


Yeah bro all the time, tall ugly guys slaying, although I must admit I'm very analytical and like these guys are ugly to me but I'm sure they're like average looking by normie standards so that's probably why they're slaying

Work at a supermarket checkout in the main city so I get to see these couples up close and personal*


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Apr 2, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Arent you supposed to be lean by now??? It's been a long time since those photos in March, and you do have some home gym equipment from what I remember
> 
> Also I don't think the photo that you posted of him is an accurate photo of what he looks like, there's too much lens distortion and it's making him look like a dolphin,
> 
> He looks much better in his profile pic



His profile pic? This is not him dude. 







None of these are photos. THey are all videos and they were taken only a few months back. Not from back in March so I dunno what you are even referring to here?

I am amazed that you make excuses for his lens distortion but none for mine. Is that because I look better and you are emotionally invested in not finding somebody who is still a tiny bit chubby more attractive? Lmao.

Yes I am lean atm. Lost a lot of weight. Done taking videos for a while though. Can't be assed with it. Ive had a hair cut and everything. Got laid only the week just gone by. Sub 5 girl though with standard body. Same story as before, chucking herself at me via the app.

But yeah. Barely anyone on Lookism said it was even close and that I mogged him silly. I am intrigued as to why LooksMax.Me has such differing opinions and inparticular you who I thought knew what women found attractive. lol. 

You also think his eyes were the only thing holding him back. Which I find interesting.


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 2, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> His profile pic? This is not him dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I originally accounted for ethnic tax since you are ethnic and originally I thought he wasn't because I thought his profile picture was him, if that's not him in his profile picture than who is that???? Because I accounted for ethnic tax originally I thought he would have more appeal since he looks white lmao

When are you gonna post updated photos of you now that you're fully lean, surely you look way different considering you're softmaxxed and you've got a haircut now

You have massive lens distortion in your videos as well so idk how to compare this mog battle because he's only got one pic and it's not really ratable and everyone knows how you look like so you're face is familiar. I originally thought his profile pic was him so I was rating him based on that profile picture vs videos with less distortion of you and pictures ( I found them on old threads)


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 2, 2021)

PapiMew said:


> Have you ever done a cycle?


No,I would but acne would come back and be even worse,maybe when I'm 30-35 might run RTT


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Apr 2, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> I originally accounted for ethnic tax since you are ethnic and originally I thought he wasn't because I thought his profile picture was him, if that's not him in his profile picture than who is that???? Because I accounted for ethnic tax originally I thought he would have more appeal since he looks white lmao
> 
> When are you gonna post updated photos of you now that you're fully lean, surely you look way different considering you're softmaxxed and you've got a haircut now
> 
> You have massive lens distortion in your videos as well so idk how to compare this mog battle because he's only got one pic and it's not really ratable and everyone knows how you look like so you're face is familiar. I originally thought his profile pic was him so I was rating him based on that profile picture vs videos with less distortion of you and pictures ( I found them on old threads)



JFL

No need to explain further if you thought that was him LOOOL

I will post an update in a few or two

My last one was like 3 weeks ago:


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 2, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> JFL
> 
> No need to explain further if you thought that was him LOOOL
> 
> ...



I don't get it he looks exactly like the guy in his profile picture, unless I'm blind I really thought that was him and that guy in his profile picture is a fucking mogger so ofc any sane person would be like he looks better.

I want to see this guy with proper pics then lmao 

I'm waiting to see fully lean maxed version of you with proper skin and good hair, want you to do a tinder experiment tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 2, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> JFL
> 
> No need to explain further if you thought that was him LOOOL
> 
> ...



Your bonee structure especially around the chin is starting to come through a lot more and it's starting to make you look more chiselled.

Much better than your old pics and videos imagine when you're like 15% body fat jeez


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Apr 2, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> I don't get it he looks exactly like the guy in his profile picture, unless I'm blind I really thought that was him and that guy in his profile picture is a fucking mogger so ofc any sane person would be like he looks better.
> 
> I want to see this guy with proper pics then lmao
> 
> I'm waiting to see fully lean maxed version of you with proper skin and good hair, want you to do a tinder experiment tbh



You're hilarious.


----------



## Titbot (Apr 2, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Titbot looks uncanny with his eyes, his eyes seem too far apart for his face, like he has very narrow features and the eyes are too far apart, it's killing his harmony imo


I have a wide face jfl at this. My eyes are still healing retard keep coping . I have the best eye surgery ascension here


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 2, 2021)

Titbot said:


> I have a wide face jfl at this. My eyes are still healing retard keep coping . I have the best eye surgery ascension here


You look uncanny at the moment, I would like to see you when it's fully healed, you just look to aspie at the moment your eyes look over the top

I would say salludon has had a better eye surgery ascension , if you look at his idk photos of his eyes and compare that to his Instagram


----------



## Titbot (Apr 2, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> I don't get it he looks exactly like the guy in his profile picture, unless I'm blind I really thought that was him and that guy in his profile picture is a fucking mogger so ofc any sane person would be like he looks better.
> 
> I want to see this guy with proper pics then lmao
> 
> I'm waiting to see fully lean maxed version of you with proper skin and good hair, want you to do a tinder experiment tbh





Aquiillaxo said:


> You look uncanny at the moment, I would like to see you when it's fully healed, you just look to aspie at the moment your eyes look over the top
> 
> I would say salludon has had a better eye surgery ascension , if you look at his idk photos of his eyes and compare that to his Instagram


You are a retard low IQ dog . I thought my curry brother would be smarter but you are incredible low IQ. How the fuck did you think the guy in my pfp is me. We look Totally different


----------



## Titbot (Apr 2, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> Apparently better looking than me tho dude. While I sit at 18 lays he sits at a grand whopping 0.
> 
> Funny that.


You don’t slay shit you shit skin curry cope. You are a fat 40 year old potato cel it’s time to get married and settle down buddy boyo it’s over


----------



## Deleted member 13375 (Apr 4, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> @Titbot
> 
> 
> View attachment 1069145
> ...



dude he mogs the fk out of you, youre a disgusting looking asymmetric fatass curry


----------



## Deleted member 13792 (May 4, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> @Titbot
> 
> 
> View attachment 1069145
> ...



Tit mogs


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (May 4, 2021)

prime makithappen would mog

but old fat makithappen looks like shit

so...

but they are both subhumans, titbot got zero likes and matches on tinder when i used him in germany


----------



## volcelfatcel (Feb 18, 2022)

and another one


----------

